# The Remington R15



## kpj17hmr

Dose anyone own one?

Do you like it?

is there a CA leagl model?

:roll:


----------



## smokeeater

Hey KJ. I haven't shot the R15 yet but finally got to look one over just a couple days ago. I've been waiting to see them on the rack but they have been scarce up until recently. From what I understand, the gun is a marriage of Bushmaster and Remington. They are both owned by the same company. I currently own a Bushmaster and am very happy with it, so the R15 ahoud be a good shooter.

On the down side, it did not have the heavier barrell I like to see for a tack driver and there seemed to be a little play between the upper and lower reciever on the unit I handled. This may affect accuracy a little. I love the camo finnish though. Very cool! If it wasn't so expensive, I'd like to have done to my Bushmaster.

I too am anxious to to hear from someone who owns one and get a review of how the gun shoots.


----------



## gibby4688

I have kinda been wondering the same also, i just noticed on remingtons web site that the price went from 999.00 to 1145.00 wonder why that is...


----------



## mrmcgee

If the Remington is that expensive then why not just get a Bushmaster Varminter? The Bushmaster is better quality and it will take Remington awhile to perfect the R15.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

> Remington Arms Company, Inc. one of the nation's oldest continually-operating firearms companies, is being acquired by an affiliate of Cereberus Capital Management, L.P. The $370 million dollar acquisition includes the assumption of all of Remington Arms Company, Inc.'s liabilities and product lines.
> 
> Remington CEO Tommy Millner released a statement characterizing the transaction as "an acknowledgment of the Remington tradition, its strong brand, and the excellent products built over 191 years."
> 
> The acquisition gives Cereberus two gun companies, Remington Arms and Bushmaster. Sources familiar with both companies say Remington will quickly add an AR-style rifle platform to complement their M24SWS Sniper Weapon System while Bushmaster will likely add signature branded ammunition and products.


Not trying to down play what you said mrmcgee But they are the same company now. I posted up on the rifle form Bushmasters new line of guns and 2 of them are modeled after the remington 700. I want one of the new sniper rifles they look nice.


----------



## jmillercustoms

at almost $1200 you could just as well go but a DPMS AR and have a helluva gun! but i will admit the R-15 does loook pretty sweet


----------



## majo22

bushmaster makes one for about $1300. i think that would be the better choice


----------



## wmmichael20

well guys I just got a look at the new r-15 for the first time and like you guys mentioned the barl isnt heavy enough for my taste but loved the camo finish and the gander mountain that I saw the rifle at wanted 1400.00 dollars for it like ya said remington first had 999 on the gun then almost 1200 now the store wants 1400 piss on that I can buy 2 from other manufacturers for the same price like I can get a low pro classic with a bull barrel from dpms for 700 and a nice light carbine from them or olympic for another 700 so I guess I would rather have 2 rifles for the price of one just my opinion


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND

well I know a few guys on predatormasters.com that have them and love them, haven't heard any complaints yet but I think you're buying the brand name again. I like the camo pattern but would rather go with a Stag or DPMS with guaranteed 1/2 MOA. I know they're getting hard to come by and thats just driving up the price.


----------



## wmmichael20

dont get me wrong I am glad to see a company like remington trying to mainstream the ar15 and would love to see other large brand name companys doing so as this will help make them more acceptable to other hunters who are still sceptics and just maybe it would also help gain support for them and help make it harder for the democrats to try and ban them the great guns need all the support they can get


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND

the R15 from Remington is simply a Bushmaster with the Remington name correct???

http://www.bushmaster.com/catalog_xm15_ ... FPRED8.asp
http://www.remington.com/images/product ... il_r15.jpg


----------



## People

I_AM_LEGEND yes the remington is a Bushmaster with the Remington name.


----------



## 1shot1yote

I_am_Legend I don't believe that DPMS has an accuracy guarantee, that's what steered me away from buying one. Stags seems to have a very good reputation, Bushmasters do as well. If you want a more affordable AR you can always build one yourself, that's what I'm doing. I purchased a Sun Devil lower at a local gunshow, and then I ordered a 24" varmint kit from Model 1 Sales. The lower plus the kit and two mags came to a total of about 860 bucks, that's quite a bit cheaper than buying one outright. I will post pics when I get mine finished, the rest of my parts should be here by the end of the week.

Justin


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND

1shot1yote said:


> I_am_Legend I don't believe that DPMS has an accuracy guarantee, that's what steered me away from buying one. Stags seems to have a very good reputation, Bushmasters do as well. If you want a more affordable AR you can always build one yourself, that's what I'm doing. I purchased a Sun Devil lower at a local gunshow, and then I ordered a 24" varmint kit from Model 1 Sales. The lower plus the kit and two mags came to a total of about 860 bucks, that's quite a bit cheaper than buying one outright. I will post pics when I get mine finished, the rest of my parts should be here by the end of the week.
> 
> Justin


I stand corrected, I believe I got them confused.... I know on the accurized Stag they guarantee 1/2 MOA but DPMS' are usually very accurate as well.. RRA has 3/4 MOA listed for all of their predator/varmint AR's but don't know if that's a guarantee...

http://www.dpmsinc.com/awards/zone/targets/index.aspx

I'd love to build one but I worry I'd F it up somehow, all you need a lower and upper and slap them together right?? I'm worried I'd get two that don't fit well and compromise the accuracy.. I suppose if they're both mil-spec they should have a tight lockup correct??


----------



## People

Every mill spec m-16 I have ever held had plenty of slop in the upper and lower. I built one a long time ago and it shoots so darn good it is not funny. My Dad also built one and it would not shoot and still does not shoot. One inch groups is all his will do. That is even after having a new crown cut. Many different bullets powders and primers have been tried. The only fix is to get a new tube for it.

My relitives I shoot PD with they have 5 bushmaster varmit guns. All of them shoot very well. Granted you can put one togeather with a kreiger tube for the cost of a bushmaster.


----------



## 1shot1yote

Basically that's all you have to do, I bought a stripped lower so I have to install the lower parts kit and the stock but I don't believe that it's rocket science or anything. ar15.com has a really good tutorial on building AR's, I will definately be using it since this will be my first build.
As to the fit between the upper and the lower, there is a product called the Accuwedge that fits between the upper and lower and will take any slop out of the two when they are fit together, however most people claim that a little play doesn't affect accuracy at all because everything than matters is in the upper.

Justin


----------



## Quacker Wacker

I just bought the r 15 in .223 so i will have to see how i like it. So far it looks and feels great...its very light, it looks great with the camo finish, and what i have heard about them they are great shooters so i cant wait to shoot this. I am sellin one of my .17 hmr s and the scope and the money i get from selluing it will all go towards a leupold to put on this bad boy.


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND

as I said before, for the price of the R-15, you can build a much better varmint/predator AR or buy a better complete rifle from some of the other companies although it will lack the sweet camo finish, if you have the cajones you can paint it yourself, I saw a few camo paint jobs I like more than the ones on the R-15, one guy used 4 different colors of krylon, did a base in coyote or desert brown and used a brush to dip in the paint, wipe off excess and sling it on the rifle making a kool digital camo look... As for the price jump, supply and demand I suppose, this isn't the first place I've heard guys were having trouble finding them...


----------



## wmmichael20

well guys I found one for $1005.00 at the gander mt. in coldwater mi.


----------



## kpolivier101

*I JUST GOT ONE ON TUESDAY OF THIS WEEK, AND ITS A GEM. TOPPED IT WITH 6-20 VARI-X3. I HAVE IT DIALED IN AT 150 YDS SHOOTING ABOUT 3-4" GROUPS. WITH A LITTLE MORE TUNING I SHOULD GET IT DOWN TO 2-3" . I HAVEN'T TRIED MATCH AMMO YET , BUT THATS ON MY TO DO LIST NEXT*


----------



## deadyote

kpolivier101 said:


> *I JUST GOT ONE ON TUESDAY OF THIS WEEK, AND ITS A GEM. TOPPED IT WITH 6-20 VARI-X3. I HAVE IT DIALED IN AT 150 YDS SHOOTING ABOUT 3-4" GROUPS. WITH A LITTLE MORE TUNING I SHOULD GET IT DOWN TO 2-3" . I HAVEN'T TRIED MATCH AMMO YET , BUT THATS ON MY TO DO LIST NEXT*


 2"or 3" is a gem :eyeroll:


----------



## kpolivier101

I've tried match ammo in this rifle and it preformed worst than the ball ammo i sighted the bun in on. i think i will have to go to the old corn meal can and reload to get it down to 2-3" or better. the cornmeal trick is something i learned while loading my 300 weatherby. i got it down to 1-1/2" groups at 150 yds.


----------



## xdm40

kpolivier101 said:


> *I JUST GOT ONE ON TUESDAY OF THIS WEEK, AND ITS A GEM. TOPPED IT WITH 6-20 VARI-X3. I HAVE IT DIALED IN AT 150 YDS SHOOTING ABOUT 3-4" GROUPS. WITH A LITTLE MORE TUNING I SHOULD GET IT DOWN TO 2-3" . I HAVEN'T TRIED MATCH AMMO YET , BUT THATS ON MY TO DO LIST NEXT*


Have you tried the match ammo yet? Or any other? I was wondering if there was any reloading info out there for improving accuracy in this new r-15. I just got mine today for $1089 at C-A-L Ranch. They have had four of these come in over the last week and they were all gone by noon. I was just one of they lucky dudes that walked in early. Saving for a scope now. any suggestions for optics? thanks. :sniper:


----------



## kpolivier101

I WILL START RELOADING NEXT WEEK, IT MAY TAKE A MONTH OR SO TO GET IT DOWN TO 2-3". TO GET IT TO THE ONE INCH GROUPS MAY TAKE A LITTLE MORE TIME. IT TOOK ABOUT 6 OR 7 MONTHS TO DIAL MY 300 WEATHERBY DOWN TO 1-1/2" GROUPS @ 150YDS.


----------



## UtahGuy

I have never had such a sweet shooting gun. Oc course factory ammo isn't as good as the reloads I worked up for it. It has a 1 in 9 twist. It's a .223. I ended up with 26.4 grains of BL-C2 powder and a VMAX 55 Grain bullet. I used federal match primers. I'm using winchester brass. The load has been tested on a 40 degree day.

Long story short....










100 yard group of 4 in a dime.

Factory Federal 55 grain FMJ shoots about 4 inches lower and about a 2 inch pattern compared to this.

Work up the right load for any bullet and your R-15 will shoot like it's made too.

My 2 cents


----------



## kpolivier101

That's SWEET, what type of scope are you using?


----------



## UtahGuy

I bought a Pine Ridge scope from Cabelas. It's a 3 - 12 power 40mm tactical scope that is on sale for 119.00. I've got to say it's the nicest cheap scope I've ever had. It comes with changable turrets (dial knobs) that are for different caliber and weight bullets. I'm using the 55 gr turret for .223.

Shameless plug for a cheap scope. I have a 600 dollar Leupold on my 7mag and I'm thinking of buying one of these to try on it.

Here is a link: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... id=0043015


----------



## martin_shooter

im planning on buying one after christmas. found em for 1005.00 here


----------



## xdm40

UtahGuy said:


> I have never had such a sweet shooting gun. Oc course factory ammo isn't as good as the reloads I worked up for it. It has a 1 in 9 twist. It's a .223. I ended up with 26.4 grains of BL-C2 powder and a VMAX 55 Grain bullet. I used federal match primers. I'm using winchester brass. The load has been tested on a 40 degree day.
> 
> Long story short....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 yard group of 4 in a dime.
> 
> Factory Federal 55 grain FMJ shoots about 4 inches lower and about a 2 inch pattern compared to this.
> 
> Work up the right load for any bullet and your R-15 will shoot like it's made too.
> 
> My 2 cents


UTAHGUY<
I was wondering what type of scope rings you mounted your scope with? did you use a bipod shooting this group or sandbags or vise? just curious. I am about to order that pine ridge scope in the 6-18 power. For that price I am hoping to have similar success. I have everything for that load recipe except the primers. going to get them and see what i can do. Any other suggestions would help. Thanks. I have not hunted for about 4 years. I am excited to get this set up dialed in and go out looking to call in some coyotes up here in the northern end of Cache Valley. :sniper:


----------



## kpolivier101

after close examination, and not saying that i don't believe you, but why did you use a 10 yard target to shoot at 100 yards? I put a 10 yard target at 100 yds., turned my scope up to 24x and even on sand bags i couldn't keep the mil dot nowhere close top the center. did you use a vise of some kind? Just checking.


----------



## UtahGuy

I used those small targets because I could put 18 of them on the target frame at the range where I shoot. I downloaded the targets from a free target site and printed them myself. Here is something like it : http://accurateshooter.net/targets/TargetC.pdf

I used a rail somewhat like pictured in the below link: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 03323&rid=

I put some cheap Warne 1" rings on it too. Here's a link: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1

The trick to working up a load for your specific rifle is testing different loads and increasing the load thru the range of what works best to improve it. Your's may shoot different. Each barrel is like a rope that moves in a figure 8 pattern as the bullet flys through the barrel. If you get the bullet to allways leave the barrel at the same place on the "8" each time, the pattern will diminish in size. Any load greater or lesser from the barrel's optimum load wil cause the patern to widen up. The AR-15 is not the most accurate rifle, but it has it's other advantages (semi-auto). If you can get your pattern small at 100 yards, it should also keep you pattern at it's optimum further out.

If you have an R-15 with the 22" 1 in 9 twist, I would use the BL-C2 and start at 25.8 grains, then increment by let's say 2 grains (25.8, 26.0, 26.2, 26.4, 26.6). Pay attention to the loading manual and never start out with a maximum load. AR's usually need much less powder than bolt rifles. I used the Hornady manual. I found 26.4 to make the closest groups.

If you want to head out to the range some time, I go to the Lee Kay Center some at 2100 South near the SLC airport. That's probably a long way for you to travel. I like to go there because the range is nice. You can walk down and put your targets up when everyone else is shooting because of the military style trenches and berms.

As for the guy who has trouble believing I shot the targets at a hundred yards. Sorry, but I worked up this load to improve the way my gun shoots, not prove it to anyone. I did pretty much place the gun on target with the bipod, place a pad under the stock to get the croshairs on, and placed my shoulder up against the back and barely touched the gun in any way to get these groups. No vice or anything. There are a bunch of guys down there who bench rest shoot that could really outshoot me anyday.

Good luck on working up that load. Also, remember, the load you work up on a real cold day will probably be wider on a summer day. Don't go near the max load ever for your AR. Be safe 

Well. that's way more than my 2 cents. It's more like a buck fifty 

I'm sure there are many reloaders that have more experience than me out there. Chime in with your advice and we'll all learn more.

UtahGuy :sniper:


----------



## UtahGuy

Here is how my scope is mounted. I'm not exactly sure the link I posted previously are the same exact rings. I did buy them at Cabelas. I'm sure there are better ways to do this. I have heard that buying extra tall rings and avoiding the riser rail is the best bet. There are also separate mini riser rail pairs that you can get. The extra tall rings are probably the best because there is less going on and so less points of failure (loosening). However, good luck finding the mini risers, the extra tall rings, or possibly any rings now for tactical rifles. Because the world is a nutty place where AR-15's are concerned. Someone in Montana or somewhere else has a truckload of rings stored in his back yard in case they are hard to get in the future. I know that's how it is with loading components and everything else associated with shooting.

UtahGuy :sniper:


----------



## UtahGuy

I have been told that Benchmark Powder is a better powder. The powder is supposed to be more tolerant of temperature changes. I think I'm going to work up a load for it too and also try the 60 Gr VMAX. The numbers will be different, you'll have to start from scratch. When starting from scratch, pick a low end suggested load and go up in larger increments (I originally started with .5 grain increments) and then norrow it down when you start seeing results. I usually load about 10 or 15 of each measure so I can get it right.

Don't shoot too fast. Let your barrel cool between rounds of firing.

Blah blah blah... will I ever shut up  You must be able to tell I'm anal about loading and working up this stuff. I'm just learning.

UtahGuy :sniper:


----------



## kpolivier101

OOPS, didn't think there was another reloader out there that was so picky on his loading. my deepest apology, also i didn't know about the target download page but will start using it, so thank you for that.


----------



## xdm40

Utahguy,
I have visited that range in SLC a few years back and it is sweet.
I have not loadaed for about 4-5 years but understand the dynamics. I used to load for 4 different rifles and a couple of hand guns. 
My favorite was a Remington 700 in .220 Swift with a 26" stainless fluted bull barrel. Tried so so many loads before finding the load that would put 5 shot groups in 1/2" to 3/4" groups continually at 100 yds.
Reloading is so interesting and fun. 
I thank you for the info on your successful loading. It gives me a point to start from. And yes I will use one of my three manuals and start with the lowest powder charge and work up from there.
I always had fantastic luck with Nosler Ballistic Tips. You have to fork out a little more dough, but they worked good in my swift. I also liked the Nosler 62 grain HPBT Match bullet. :thumb:

Enough rambling by me. I just ordered the Pine Ridge Tactical Scope from cabelas in the 6-18 variable. It is on sale right now for $119.00 and there is a $20 rebate on-line that is good for any purchase over $100. (for anyone interested) I hope to get it mounted soon as I have a week off during x-mas. Happy shooting!! I will try to post some results soon. :sniper:

"When a government fears the people it is called LIBERTY. But, when the people fear the government it is called TYRANNY." - Alexander Hamilton :strapped:


----------



## xdm40

oooooopps! sorry all... that last quote I posted was by Thomas Jefferson and not Alexander Hamilton. My mistake. :idiot:


----------



## nosib

I was thinking on buying one but went with the DPMS 24 bull since many people have said they are great guns. From reviews i have seen the r15 is a good gun but kinds spendy


----------



## xdm40

hip, hip, hooray!!! Scope showed up today!!! now to run to Logan and find brass and scope rings! :beer:

:sniper: 
:sniper:


----------



## nosib

tell me how you like it.


----------



## sniper665

yeah i want it to go on a hunt in Ontario. but i don't know if it would work for it. i have friends that say is would work. it is this or a 303. i really like this gun though and i love the finish on it.so what do you guys think 303. or the R-15? :sniper: 
:withstupid: 8)


----------



## nosib

can you rephrase yourself i didn't understand.


----------



## sniper665

OK i am going on a hunt in Ontario. i saw the r-15. i loved it. i have friends that say it is a great gun. i would like to use it on the deer hunt in Ontario. but i wanted to see if you guys thought it would be a could gun to use on it. i would prefer the R-15. it is the R-15 or a 30. what should i use. :sniper:

:withstupid:


----------



## nosib

if i am correct the r15 is a .223 and thats a small load for deer. you can kill one but it has to be a good shot. go with a bigger round if your hunting deer. also i think in parts of canada a .223 is illegal for deer. look into that. if your going up there once to go deer hunting and varmint/predator hunt a lot in the states or canada. i would go with the r15.


----------



## CritterGitR

I own a Remington R15 and a DPMS bull barrel. I prefer the DPMS for target shooting with the heavier barell and prefer the Remington for coyote calling. I am shooting Remington remanufactured ammo 55 gr. softpoints for coyotes. Extremely accurate for factory reloaded ammo. R15 is a great calling gun for those pairs that come in, even got a tripple yesterday, 2 with shotgun and one with the R15 at about 250yds.


----------



## nosib

critter is your dpms more accurate than the r15 or do you like how light the r15 is for carrying?


----------



## sniper665

i dont care . along as it can bring a good buck down ill use it.


----------



## CritterGitR

nosib, the dpms is is a more accurate gun, off the bench. But the R15 is no slouch either. I like the R15 because of the weight, and some stands that I call are 3/4 to 1 mile from my vehicle.


----------



## nosib

got ya. i was looking for accuracy but wanted a hunting rifle also. pretty sure i will do fine with mine. whats the weight difference on the two? lol also dpms makes the r15 they teamed up with remi to make it


----------



## CritterGitR

dont'get me wrong the R15 is very accurarte, and I could improve it's accuracy by reloading my own ammo if I had the time, just comparing the two with factory ammo off of the bench. And the Remington is actually a re-make of the busmaster not the Panther arms DPMS.


----------



## nosib

ahh thats what it was thanks for clearing that up. bushmaster....


----------



## tigerdog

nosib, you may be thinking of the R-25--I think DPMS builds that one. It is supposed to be similar to the R-15. It is the .308 version. I've heard that they are also making R-25s in 7mm-08 and 243. However, I have yet to see a R-25 on a shelf.


----------



## nosib

k thanks for fixing me lol and i haven't seen a r25 on the shelf either. the r15 is going up in value also. when i was looking for the gun it started at 999$ and now is around 1200$....


----------



## mriguy

i bought an r15 a few weeks back. it shoots awesome. now my question would be accessories. it is drilled and tapped at the front end of the forearm for short rails. i would be interested in mounting a rail underneath and attaching a forward grip. any suggestions?


----------



## mriguy

hey sniper. i would go with the larger caliber for deer in ontario. just because those deer are bigger in the body than the ones in the south where i live. it will take a lot more to bring down a 300lb deer than a 120 lb deer. why risk losing an animal. remember one shot one kill.


----------



## dirtrider

As to the small bullseye target...........

Once you are on target, the smallest bull you can target is the best. I have reloaded and precision shot for 35 years now and have watched shooter after shooter reduce their group size considerably with a smaller target. It also helps you to aim for an eyeball instead of just a "head shot". Give it a try with your handgun and you will enjoy the results. My last student could not hit a 6" bull at 25 yards, but hit a 3" bull consistently.

Give 'er a try, fellas.................


----------



## nosib

that's very odd but interesting...


----------



## straight shooter

jmillercustoms said:


> at almost $1200 you could just as well go but a DPMS AR and have a helluva gun! but i will admit the R-15 does loook pretty sweet


I have a STAG ARMS Model 2 AR 15 that I like a lot better than Remington/Bushmaster R 15.


----------



## nosib

stag is a very good gun i hear


----------



## jrp267

sniper665 said:


> OK i am going on a hunt in Ontario. i saw the r-15. i loved it. i have friends that say it is a great gun. i would like to use it on the deer hunt in Ontario. but i wanted to see if you guys thought it would be a could gun to use on it. i would prefer the R-15. it is the R-15 or a 30. what should i use. :sniper:
> 
> :withstupid:


not in canada youre not taking an evil assualt weapon


----------



## nosib

jrp267 said:


> sniper665 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK i am going on a hunt in Ontario. i saw the r-15. i loved it. i have friends that say it is a great gun. i would like to use it on the deer hunt in Ontario. but i wanted to see if you guys thought it would be a could gun to use on it. i would prefer the R-15. it is the R-15 or a 30. what should i use. :sniper:
> 
> :withstupid:
> 
> 
> 
> not in canada youre not taking an evil assualt weapon
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## kpolivier101

I have never had such a sweet shooting gun. Oc course factory ammo isn't as good as the reloads I worked up for it. It has a 1 in 9 twist. It's a .223. I ended up with 26.4 grains of BL-C2 powder and a VMAX 55 Grain bullet. I used federal match primers. I'm using winchester brass. The load has been tested on a 40 degree day.

Long story short....

100 yard group of 4 in a dime.

Factory Federal 55 grain FMJ shoots about 4 inches lower and about a 2 inch pattern compared to this.

Work up the right load for any bullet and your R-15 will shoot like it's made too.

YEAH IT ME AGAIN,

I WENT TO THE WEBSITE FOR THE TARGETS YOU POSTED AND THERE ISN'T A 10YD. TARGET THERE. SO, EVEN WITH A 10YD TARGET AND A MIL DOT SCOPE ON 24X THE DOT COVERS THE CENTER DOT. THE GROUPING YOU SHOWED WAS DONE AT A RANGE OF 25 YDS. AT THE FURTEREST. AND YEAH, YOU ARE FULL OF POO POO JUST AS I FIGURED.


----------



## kpolivier101

THE LAST POST WAS TO UtahGuy AND YOU KNOW I'M RIGHT. YOU REALLY NEED TO KNOW WHO YOU ARE POSTING TO BEFORE YOU TRY TO LYE TO PEOPLE. IF THE PEOPLE GO TO THE WEB SITE HE POSTED YALL WOULD SEE I'M RIGHT.IF HE DIDN'T SHOOT AT 25YDS., IT WAS CLOSER. I DID ALL OF THE RESEARCH. I SHOWED HIS PICTURES TO 3 SNIPERS AND THEY SAID THAT GROUPING AT 100YDS. WAS ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE!!!! WITH THAT RIFLE. AT 100YDS THE SMALLEST GROUP THE SNIPER TEAM COULD SHOOT WAS AND IMPRESSIVE 1-1/4". AND THATS A FACT.


----------



## nosib

pissin match?


----------



## ac700wildcat

kpolivier101, I believe the group Utah posted is perfectly possible at 100yds. A dime is just a hair under 3/4" across which means that group would be just a bit over a half inch. A 1/2 is group to me seems perfectly possible with a steady rest, little wind, and carefully developed handloads. I"m guessing the "snipers" you talked to were shooting some sort of factory load and not a handload tuned the the rifle they were using and that would definitely effect accuracy.

Also, he never said he was shooting a mil-dot scope. The scope he linked to had a duplex reticle not a mil-dot reticle. Even if he was shooting a with a mil-dot scope he should have been able to see the target, because every scope that I have looked through that has mil-dots has a fine crosshair in the middle and not another dot.


----------



## Fallguy

kpolivier101 said:


> AT 100YDS THE SMALLEST GROUP THE SNIPER TEAM COULD SHOOT WAS AND IMPRESSIVE 1-1/4". AND THATS A FACT.


WHAT!? I have shot tighter groups with my 223 and 243 at 100 yards off my bipod.


----------



## nosib

lol agreed with fallguy ive done better with a bipod and a sandbag as a rest...


----------



## Tenkeybandit

Hello All,

I've spent a little time reading through the posts on the Remington R-15. I bought mine last summer. Exceptional weapon in my opinion if predator hunting is your goal. I spend my spare time hunting coyote, wolf and fox here in Alaska. You don't drive here and it doesn't suffer inferior gear. The idea was to come up with a predator weapon that suited to carry on a snow machine, 4 wheeler, horse, float plane, jet boat or what have you. I chose the AR-15 platform for a reason and did all the research. I would have to agree that there are a little cheaper guns out there but Remington put together the right package for what I was looking for in one stop shopping. I've had mine submerged, buried in snow, soaking wet and covered in mud and it has never failed.

1/2" groups is my criteria for a good rifle, modular or not. I have found that most often better accuracy can be found in your chosen load. My R-15 didn't like factory loads all that well. 1" was about the best I could get. I like 50 - 53 gr bullets for what I do. They are flat enough that out to 300 yrds so that there isn't much compensating to do when you don't have a lot of time to make a good shot, which I have found to be key here. My R-15 likes the Horady V-Max, and yes I have tried a bunch, Barnes, Sierra, Nosler and Speer.

I use Accurate 2460 at 27.5 gr but have tried just about everything I can get my hands on including Varget, Benchrest, H335, H322, BL-C(2) and on down the list. The 50 gr vmax is seated at 1.847 measured at the ogive and 2.40 C.O.L. This should give you plent of clearance in the magazine. This load uses a Federal match primer. I have found that it will shoot consistant 1/2" off a sand bag in any kind of weather (short of a lot of cross wind). I achived a 3320 fps average overy my chronograph.

I'm inclined to agree with some of the earlier postings that I have read, in that it takes a little time to develop the right load for your gun. It took me 37 different load configurations to to come to come up with mine.

Wow, sorry for the long post....... Best of luck to all. If any of you come with a load that you find to work really well shoot me a note.


----------



## Tenkeybandit

kpolivier101,

Mercy...... If thats the "facts" that your getting from your "sniper" friends I guess I should re-enlist.....


----------



## the professor

kpolivier101 said:


> I DID ALL OF THE RESEARCH. I SHOWED HIS PICTURES TO 3 SNIPERS AND THEY SAID THAT GROUPING AT 100YDS. WAS ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE!!!! WITH THAT RIFLE. AT 100YDS THE SMALLEST GROUP THE SNIPER TEAM COULD SHOOT WAS AND IMPRESSIVE 1-1/4". AND THATS A FACT.


almost impossible? ive shot 1.5" groups off a sand bag with a 14.5" barreled bushmaster an acog scope, and black hills 55 grain remanufactured ammo. that was with a 14 year swat veteran's personal bone stock carbine. ive seen guys shoot 2" groups with 10-12" entry carbines and 3 power acogs. with a well barreled ar in a hunting or benchrest configuration theres no reason you cannot get sub m.o.a. out of your rifle.


----------



## nosib

thanks


----------



## wgbittner

mriguy said:


> i bought an r15 a few weeks back. it shoots awesome. now my question would be accessories. it is drilled and tapped at the front end of the forearm for short rails. i would be interested in mounting a rail underneath and attaching a forward grip. any suggestions?


I just purchased a 6" flat rail, it comes with mounting screws,,just lay out and drill and tap the holes for the screws,,also bought the Tango Down BGV-ITI vertical foregrip to mount to the rail...bought a Harris S 25C bipod to attach to the sling stud,,,


----------



## mriguy

thanks.. do you have a link? i also noticed on the remington site they have the side rails but no price. i figure if its an AR it needs to look and act like and AR. i think the rails are on the yankee hill website as well. post a pic of yours if you can. thanks again


----------



## nosib

would this be something your looking for in pricing? http://www.impactguns.com/store/remR15_R25.html


----------



## Capnjeff

Remington R15 w/ Nikon Omega Scope.









I've got the Thompson Realtree Scope mounts and the Remington Realtree magazine. Also 2 Stoner 20 round mags. Yes, the Omega is listed as a "muzzleloader" scope, however, it works perfectly with this weapon.


----------



## Capnjeff

Also, I bought this one at Dick's in December. I was worried about the election and decided to bite the bullet. The store had 1 left at $1,100. They walked me to the counter and it rung up at $949. They honored the price... thanks so much Dick's Sporting Goods. I got the scope on Ebay during a 20% promotion that Ebay was sponsoring for Xmas. The ending price was $139. I also bought T/C scope rings and the Remington Realtree mag. It is tight to the rail and I am watching for the Realtree risers that I've seen online. The one bad thing... I've been working a ton of overtime, then took a vacation and now it's below zero daily and I have yet to shoot it!  I'm not sharp enough at this time to work on reloading, however, I have joined my local shooting club and will dial everything in. And then.... :sniper: au revoir, gopher.


----------



## JeffinPA

Ive got one too and love it. I've been shooting the HSM reloads available through cabelas with a 50 gr vmax. I got mine when they were on sale at Cabelas in December, used a spend $500 save $100 coupon, plus that stupid $20 to sign up for their email coupon. All in, it was $879.

The one thing I hated about it was the trigger. Total garbage. I stuck a 3# Timney in it this week, and its the daddy. I've since replaced the scope and the rings in the photo below too, but she's a tack driver.


----------



## trikortreat

r-15 there aint nothin wrong with it, n who ever thinks there is, there crazy. just buy the damn thing


----------



## JeffinPA

BTW, if you do install the timney drop in, make sure you read the instructions, lol. There's a couple set screws you need to tighten to make sure the hammer and trigger pins don't fall out.

Fortunately Brownells had the creep-free pins in stock and they're on their way lol.

I love this gun.


----------



## O.W.M.F

well, i'll be picking up mine around the 26th. however, my upper and lower isn't camo , it's green. and mine has a 24" triangular barrel. paid about $1,550. can't wait to take it out


----------



## knutson24

I just pick up the SS Varmint version with a 24" barrel. Absolutely love it so far. The only question I have if anyone is able to help that is. The rifle comes with a triangular barrel and im trying to find a front gas block that will fit it so i can mount a front sight being the stock one doesnt have a place to mount one. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## opensky

the R-15 does not have a "TRIANGULAR FITTED" GAS BLOCK , IT HAS A TRIANGULAR HALF BARREL with a TRIANGULAR GAS BLOCK THAT HAS A " ROUND HOLE THRU IT " ....

PERHAPS YOU SHOULD ACTUALLY LOOK AT YOUR GAS BLOCK AND 
THE BARREL AREA IT FITS ON... NOT TRIANGLED.. ITS ROUND WHERE THE GAS BLOCK FITS ON

IT MIGHT BE A STRETCH.. BUT ID BET THAT ROUND BARREL DIAMETER
IS A STD DIMENSION FOR WHICH ONE CAN GET ALL KNIDS OF FRONT 
SIGHT GOODIES / GAS BLOCK COMBOS...EH ?

AND YOULL NEED 6 NUNS , A FORKLIFT, AND 4 FT PIPE WRENCH TO GET THAT DAM FLOAT TUBE LOOSE... AND A GORILLA IF YOU WANT TO LOOSEN THE BARREL NUTT... THE IDIOTS PUT THEM ON WITH LIKE 80 LBS OF TORQUE... JUST PLAIN STUPID... IT TOTALLY DEFORMED MY BARREL NUT BREAKING IT LOOSE, THAT TIGHT IS JUST IGNORANT OF BUSH MASTER...

I ACTUALLY HAD TO SAW THRU THE JAM RING ON THE FLOAT TUBE, IT COULD NOT BE LOOSENED..

ALL OF THAT JUST TO REPLACE A FAULTY FLOAT TUBE..BUSHMORONS..

UPDATE: THE CAMO COATING ON THE TUBE AND NUTT BINDS ITSELF LIKE LOCKTITE TO THE ALUM THEADS OF THE UPPER RECIEVER HOUSINGS BARREL NUTT THREADS... THE COATED THE INSIDE OF THE BARREL NUTT WITH CAMO..

AGIAN BUSHMASTER MORONS..


----------



## knutson24

opensky said:


> PERHAPS YOU SHOULD ACTUALLY LOOK AT YOUR GAS BLOCK AND
> THE BARREL AREA IT FITS ON... NOT TRIANGLED.. ITS ROUND WHERE THE GAS BLOCK FITS ON


I never implied that the gas block was triangular. I only asked if one knew if there was a gas block that would fit it capable of mounting a front sight. So why bother going through extensive research when I could ask on this form just incase someone has already had the experience of changing the gas block out. If no one was able to annwer my question then I would find other means to find the answer I am looking for.

So next time maybe you won't assume and maybe do a little "research of your own" :wink:

p.s. there is a little button on your keyboard called the capslock. I "assume" you may have had it on for a reason but if not you might try taking it off so your posts don't come across so angry and arrogant.

~knutson~


----------



## opensky

i guess you still dont get it....

YOUR BARREL IS ROUND WHERE THE GAS BLOCK GOES DUDE,

SO ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS MEASURE THE BARREL DIAMETER, WHICH
IS PROABABLY STD AR15 HEAVY BARREL DIAMETER... AND YOU 
CAN GET "ANY FRIGGIN GAS BLOCK SITE COMBO" YOU WANT...THAT
FITS THAT DIAMETER BARREL...

SO BY TELLING YOU THAT THE BARREL WAS ROUND UNDER THE 
GAS BLOCK.. I BY DEFAULT TOLD YOU EVERYTHING YOU NEEDED
TO KNOW IN ANSWER TO YOUR QUESTION...

YOU MUST BE A LIBERAL...

THE REST OF US GET IT....


----------



## JeffinPA

opensky said:


> i guess you still dont get it....
> 
> YOUR BARREL IS ROUND WHERE THE GAS BLOCK GOES DUDE,
> 
> SO ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS MEASURE THE BARREL DIAMETER, WHICH
> IS PROABABLY STD AR15 HEAVY BARREL DIAMETER... AND YOU
> CAN GET "ANY FRIGGIN GAS BLOCK SITE COMBO" YOU WANT...THAT
> FITS THAT DIAMETER BARREL...
> 
> SO BY TELLING YOU THAT THE BARREL WAS ROUND UNDER THE
> GAS BLOCK.. I BY DEFAULT TOLD YOU EVERYTHING YOU NEEDED
> TO KNOW IN ANSWER TO YOUR QUESTION...
> 
> YOU MUST BE A LIBERAL...
> 
> THE REST OF US GET IT....


Dude, you need to refill your prescription.

Deep breaths--in through the nose, out through the mouth. Its gonna be ok.


----------



## knutson24

opensky said:


> i guess you still dont get it....
> 
> YOUR BARREL IS ROUND WHERE THE GAS BLOCK GOES DUDE,
> 
> SO BY TELLING YOU THAT THE BARREL WAS ROUND UNDER THE
> GAS BLOCK.. I BY DEFAULT TOLD YOU EVERYTHING YOU NEEDED
> TO KNOW IN ANSWER TO YOUR QUESTION...


The only thing you told me by default is my barrel is round which i already knew. If you knew the answer to my question you would have told me the diameter of the gas block i needed. But i guess that was my fault for thinking you were smart enough to understand thats what i was acking. So next time i guess i'll just have to break my question down to a third grade education so you are able to understand.

So in the end all you really did is act a fool and waist mine and everyones time.


----------



## knutson24

opensky said:


> THE REST OF US GET IT....


By this statement are you infact admitting you have multiple personalities. Because by the looks of it your the only person/persons thats has replied to my question.


----------



## Can-am rider

have an of you all been able to find Buck up iron sights fro the 223. R-15 vtr 22" version?? I have a A2 tactical carry handle that's Military spec and has the rear sight on it but I prefer a front foldable sight that would fit around this odd shaped barrel to match up with my A2 rear sight on the tactical handle which sounds like it going to be hard to find "maybe". I do have optical red/green dot sight but I prefer to use a B.U.I.S as more of a main vs back up since I don't hunt and just target practice?????????I am lost on Browwels and have talked to their gunsmiths online and every front sight required a picatilly rail or required for bigger gas block than the 680 diameter onf the R-15 .


----------



## JeffinPA

I think you'd have to swap out the gas block for one that has a rail, install the rail mounted front sight, then simply install a removable carry handle for your back sight. I've never swapped out a gas block, but from what I've read online it shouldn't be too tricky.


----------



## Can-am rider

I'm hoping they come out for a front B.U..IS for this 680." diameter barrel for the gas block ASAP, so I can put one in front of the gas block or the Wal- -Mart Center point Quick shot Optical reg/Green dot sight will have to make due until someone has a front B.U.I.S that works available without any major modifications. I know i should have spent more and got a Bushmaster with a picatinny rail on the gas block for a little more $$$$. I was wondering if I got a front iron sight for the gas block that's only 625." Diameter to match my rear A2 type tactical handle with the rear adjustable sight that matches up with the rear sight, or could I just Not tighten it all the way too much on the barrel to get it on carefully or will it fugg up my barrel??????? I still haven't bee able to find one below the normal OD of 720 or 750 can t remember.Is it at all possible to adjust a front sight and rear iron or fold able sight on the small picatinny rail that is on the R-15 22' VTR, or is that a pipe dream since the rail is so short on it and they wouldn't work accurate that close together I would imagine??????????


----------



## Can-am rider

Wouldn't I have to find a gas block that is 680 in diameter for the R-15 first. I have a A2 tactical carry handle which is detachable with the rear sight on the handle and a mount for my red/greed dot optical sight to go on top of it with still having open sight for the rear with the mount on top of it. Im freaking lost!!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess the carry handle will just be to tote it around but the sight on it is useless without a front sight. If anyone can locate a barrell mounted front sight for a 680 OD or a gas block with a flat top or picatilly rail on it thats 680 OD too let me KNOW ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!The optical sight is cool but takes no skill IMO but if its all I can use on this model than I guess im ****ed.


----------



## FullClip

go on www.midwayusa.com and look through their AR parts section. If they dont have it, call them and they can prob find you what your looking for.


----------



## nick ohio

Im new and found this site looking for R15 problems. I just bought one and I am having problems with it. I found when I put the magazine in with the weapon on fire it will only fire one ot two rounds and stop, the only way to get it to fire again is to put it in safe and then back to fire. It does appear if you place the magazine in with it in safe and then turn it to fire it will fire all rounds repeatedly. I have to do more testing as I ran out of ammo but I tried several magazines both ways and the problem repeated itself.



smokeeater said:


> Hey KJ. I haven't shot the R15 yet but finally got to look one over just a couple days ago. I've been waiting to see them on the rack but they have been scarce up until recently. From what I understand, the gun is a marriage of Bushmaster and Remington. They are both owned by the same company. I currently own a Bushmaster and am very happy with it, so the R15 ahoud be a good shooter.
> 
> On the down side, it did not have the heavier barrell I like to see for a tack driver and there seemed to be a little play between the upper and lower reciever on the unit I handled. This may affect accuracy a little. I love the camo finnish though. Very cool! If it wasn't so expensive, I'd like to have done to my Bushmaster.
> 
> I too am anxious to to hear from someone who owns one and get a review of how the gun shoots.


----------



## Can-am rider

BTW the Bushmaster V-match front foldable ar-15 sight fits the Remington R-15


----------



## knutson24

Nick from Ohio, did you thoroughly clean the assembly lube from the fire arm and then re lube prior to putting rounds through it? The AR seems to perfer a well lubed action.


----------



## JeffinPA




----------



## miner89

I have a bushmaster, that cost $1200.00, a dpms that cost $675.00, and now a Remington R15 at $1400.00. The R15 is a sweet shooter, and to me doesn't need a heavier barrel. I have been pounding ground squirrels out to 550 yards, and just read about a personal best of 715 yards in North Dakota. my barrel is a 1x8 right hand twist and my scope is a 3x9 Nikon. I much prefure the R15 to my other two AR types, although my bushmaster is a good shooter also, but i cannot group 5 shots at 100 yards within 1.5 in. and usually it has at least 1 flyer out of five rounds, my dpms doesn't compare at all with the R15 or the bushmaster. All in all I love the R15, and have put about 3000 rounds through it, and never had it jam, but I reload my own ammo. I have just ordered a Ruger SR556. I am excited to shoot this rifle, but it is pricey almost $2000.00. I am told it is very trustworthy, and a good shooter as well, but it will have to go some to outshoot my R15. My advise to you is if you can get along with the price the R15 is a supiorior shooter to every other AR type of rifle I've shot. But let's face it, all of them are damn fun to shoot, and are accurate enough to do the job for most people, so just love the AR you have.


----------



## Crazycowboy

Ok, the only comment I'm gonna make about any "AR-15" style rifle is this...remember you are basically shooting an M16-A2...and the absolute most important thing you can do is keep this weapon very clean, and very VERY lightly lubed...I recommend from personal experience keeping a can of CLP (Breakfree) handy at all times in the field or on the range. I put several M16's through total H E double toothpicks when I was in the army...and the only time I had any trouble with accuracy or reliability with them was if they started to get dirty...and that includes when I was firing blanks in them, which seem to dirty them up much faster than live ammo...


----------



## ak*red

I went with the RRA Predator Pursuit, and have not found a load that it would not shoot. So far, with Nosler 55 grain Ballistic Tips, 5 shot 3/8 inch group is my best with W748 and Winchester brass and cci primers. With the Sierra 69 BTHP MK I've managed to get 5 shot group inside 10 inches at 600 yds If I did better on my part I'm sure it would do it inside of 6 inches. It is by far the most accurate riflle I own. :roll:


----------

